# 

## pio_n

Witam, 

Dom zbudowany mam z porothermu 30. Chce ocieplic styropianem 15cm z termoroganik (silver). Problem taki, ze porotherm trafil sie bardzo lichy i chcialbym uniknac kolkowania. Mozna tak? Slyszalem ze kolkowanie do porothermu i tak sie nie trzyma w praktyce, tylko sciana sie podziurawi. Jak wy robiliscie? Znacie jakis dobry klej, po uzyciu ktorego mozna spac spokojnie, ze mi elewacja nie odpadnie? Drugie pytanie, warto kupic drozszy styropian z lepszym wspolczynnikiem przenikania ciepla, ale za to cienszy w mojej sytuacji? mialo by to jakies znaczenie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## frykow

Ja tam nie wiem, ale na forum co chwilę przewija się opinia, że kołkowanie to jest wymagane przy budynkach o wysokości kilku kondygnacji, a nie przy tych naszych kurnikach...

----------


## j-j

> Ja tam nie wiem, ale na forum co chwilę przewija się opinia, że kołkowanie to jest wymagane przy budynkach o wysokości kilku kondygnacji, a nie przy tych naszych kurnikach...


Dokładnie i taką też opinie otrzymałem od producentów pianki do klejenia styro, którą mozna kleić bez kolkowania właśnie.
Więc problem z glowy  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## edde

> Witam, 
> 
> Dom zbudowany mam z porothermu 30. Chce ocieplic styropianem 15cm z termoroganik (silver). Problem taki, ze porotherm trafil sie bardzo lichy i chcialbym uniknac kolkowania. Mozna tak? Slyszalem ze kolkowanie do porothermu i tak sie nie trzyma w praktyce, tylko sciana sie podziurawi. Jak wy robiliscie? Znacie jakis dobry klej, po uzyciu ktorego mozna spac spokojnie, ze mi elewacja nie odpadnie? Drugie pytanie, warto kupic drozszy styropian z lepszym wspolczynnikiem przenikania ciepla, ale za to cienszy w mojej sytuacji? mialo by to jakies znaczenie?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


no właśnie, a do jakiej wysokości chcesz kjleić ten styro?

a odn. cieplejszego to ja sobie kupiłem ciepłego swiispora 032, ale właśnie 15cm żeby nie dawać 18 czy 19   :Wink2:

----------


## coulignon

aby nie kołkować:
1. powierzchnia płyty pokryta klejem- min 40%
2. Klej dobrej jakości. Użyłbym takiego do zatapiania siatki. Nie kupowany w hipermarkecie. Producent jakis renomowany.

----------


## pio_n

Witam,

Domek, jest - z poddaszem uzytkowym, wysokosc kalenicy chyba na 8,5m. Mogli byscie polecic ktoregos z producentow i konkretny model kleju, sprawdzonych przez was w praktyce? Czy sciane zewnetrzna nalezy wczesniej zagruntowac?

Ktos mi jeszcze podpowiedzial, ze przy kladzeniu mozna by zaznaczac na styropianie, gdzie sa spoiny poziome i ewentualnie tylko tam kolkowac. Nie jestem pewien jak to wyjdzie w praktyce z tym celowaniem...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## monia77w1

U mnie dom jest z porothermu i nie kolkowalismy.
Jak narazie trzyma sie  :big grin:

----------


## resor

jak sie wachasz kup sobie worek kleju i przyklej kawałek styro do sciany smarujac tylko 40% powierzchni albo nawet przyklej na kilka plackow.sprubuj to pózniej oderwac.połamiesz styro a klej zostanie.klei to styropienu to chyba najtwardszy z klei cementowych jakie mozna spotkac.te do płytke sa slabsze

co do kołków to porotherm nie jest tutaj problemem.one ogólnie w wiekszosci sa słabej jakosci i srednio trzymaja nawet w normalnym murze z cegly.urywaja sie itd. wiekszosc ekip wogule jakos dziwnie je montuje ze wystaja im poza styro i robi sie problem bo po przeszpachlowaniu robia sie tam spore górki albo wogule po kołkowaniu styro na scianie był prryklejony tak sobie i sie wyginaja płyty i kazdy sie dziwi ze sciana pofalowana sie zrobiła

----------


## pio_n

Dziekuje za wasze opinie. Wiec bedzie bez kolkowania. Teraz jeszcze tylko wybrac firme tego kleju zostaje... 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## adam_mk

Znajdź chwilę i poszukaj pianki PU TYTAN. To klej "z pistoletu" do klejenia styropianu na ocieplenia.

Znacznie szybciej, znacznie łatwiej, znacznie dokładniej. Wydajne to też jest.
Płytę po dostawieniu do muru przez chwilę da się jeszcze "ustawić" czy poprawić.
Grubością nałożonej warstwy pianki na płytę można "zgubić" małe nierówności muru. Mniej jest szlifowania i poprawek.
A czy skuteczne?
Po naprawdę krótkim czasie to już takiej przyklejonej płyty w jednym kawałku nie oderwiesz.... Nie da się, bo tak "trzyma".
To logiczne, bo kołek trzyma w "punkcie" (jak trzyma) a tu trzyma spory "placek" pianki.

(Stosuję ten TYTAN do wielu celów i mi się sprawdza. Zrobisz jak zdecydujesz.)
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## pawelo_pl

> Teraz jeszcze tylko wybrac firme tego kleju zostaje...


 U mnie też robili bez kołkowania - bo wypadały z porothermu - a kleili : Anserglob BCX 39  z tym że smarowali każdą płytę po obwodzie + placek w środku ..

----------


## leszeq

> Dziekuje za wasze opinie. Wiec bedzie bez kolkowania. Teraz jeszcze tylko wybrac firme tego kleju zostaje... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich


Jeśli zastosujesz dobry klej to zapomnij o kołkowaniu. Od siebie polecam Greinplast lub Ceresit, a z tych tańszych warto wybrać kleje ALPOL. Pianka do styropiany też jest dobra, pod warunkiem, że twoje ściany trzymają pion i linie prostą. Jężeli masz odchyłki od pionu i zależy ci na równych ścianach to lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie zaprawa klejowa.

----------


## rybkin

Sam jesienia bede ocieplal i rowniez bede dawal styro 15cm.
Kolki maja  byc.Kazda chemia kiedysz traci swoi wlasciwosci .Po 10-15 latach nie bede sie martwil czy przy wiekszych podmuchach wiatra zostanie styro na scianie czy nie. Bo koszt  kolkow znikomy....

 A na temat testu z przyklejaniem styro do sciany i proba oderwac to...
klej faktycznie zostaje na scianie,rowniez zostanie cieka warstwa ,tak do 1cm styro na tym kleju  :Wink2:

----------


## zbigmor

Skąd takie małe zaufanie do producentów? Albo który producent nie zaleca kołkowania styropianu? Wystarczy poszukać i taki zastosować. Ja takiego nie znam, ale opcja z pianką wydaje się realna.
Jeśli jednak potrzeba tylko pocieszenia, że inne osoby też tak robiły i nie mają problemów to już się ujawniły. Nie podały tylko czy ten brak problemów to po 10, czy 15 latach użytkowania.

----------


## pio_n

Witam,

To teraz zamiast mi rozjasnic w glowie, tylko zescie zamieszali  :wink: . Tatko mowi ze tam gdzie jest spoina pozioma mozna by zakolkowac bez problemu, wystarczy tylko rozmierzyc i zaznaczyc...  Sciany sprawdzalem od wewnatrz z poziomica 2,5m i nigdzie nie bylo odchylek wiekszych niz do 5mm. Poczytam jeszcze o tych piankach i sprawdze jak to cenowo wychodzi.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam,
> 
> To teraz zamiast mi rozjasnic w glowie, tylko zescie zamieszali . Tatko mowi ze tam gdzie jest spoina pozioma mozna by zakolkowac bez problemu, wystarczy tylko rozmierzyc i zaznaczyc...  Sciany sprawdzalem od wewnatrz z poziomica 2,5m i nigdzie nie bylo odchylek wiekszych niz do 5mm. Poczytam jeszcze o tych piankach i sprawdze jak to cenowo wychodzi.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


mozesz zrobic jak jeden z moich inwestorow (bo wykonawca zawsze tak robi).
nie dawac listw startowych,
nie nakladac kleju na styropian obwodowo i placki a jedynie na same placki, pozostawiajac oczywiscie mase poteznych szpar miedzy plastrami (1-2cm bo przeciez pianka sie uszczelni  :big grin: ),
zakolkowac (narobic mase niepotrzebnych dzior w porothermie  raz, ze nie trzymaja, dwa domek ma h 5m).
wszelkie elementy czasowo zamocowane do elewacji slicznie ominiete styropianem zamiast je zdemontowac i polozyc styropian.
siatki nie wtapiac w naniesiony klej na styropian a przylozyc siatke i zasmarowac klejem, bo przeciez klej to, "my" dajemy dwa razy.
laczenie stropian welna w polaci wykonane tak, ze welna styka sie przez membrane z dachowka.

efekty widoczne miejsca kolkowania, wszelkie gniazdka i wyjscia grzejnikowe robia za wentylacje.

----------


## Heath

Mam Poro 25 cm + 15 cm styro i nie kołkowałem.
Jak na razie (3 lata) chałupa przetrwała  Emmę i inne huragany  :Wink2:  i nic nie odpadło. Mądre pisemka podają że w domkach nie trzeba kołkować, jak już to w rogach.

----------


## resor

> Mam Poro 25 cm + 15 cm styro i nie kołkowałem.
> Jak na razie (3 lata) chałupa przetrwała  Emmę i inne huragany  i nic nie odpadło. Mądre pisemka podają że w domkach nie trzeba kołkować, jak już to w rogach.


dokładki jak cos to można sie pokusic o zakołkowanie narożnych płyt bo one sa teoretycznie najbardziej barazone na oderwanie przez silnie wiejacy wiatr itd.


co do zaciągania klejem na dwa razy nie widze w tym nic złego .w pierwszej warstwie zatapiamy siatke a druge wygladzamy .cieżko jest w jednej warstwie zatopic siatke tak żeby było wszystko okej .zreszta jak patrze to wiekszosc fachowców mimo 2krotngo zaciągania klejem i tak nie robi tego dobrze bo widac i czuc kołki i łaczenia siatki

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał Heath
> 
> Mam Poro 25 cm + 15 cm styro i nie kołkowałem.
> Jak na razie (3 lata) chałupa przetrwała  Emmę i inne huragany  i nic nie odpadło. Mądre pisemka podają że w domkach nie trzeba kołkować, jak już to w rogach.
> 
> 
> dokładki jak cos to można sie pokusic o zakołkowanie narożnych płyt bo one sa teoretycznie najbardziej barazone na oderwanie przez silnie wiejacy wiatr itd.
> 
> 
> co do zaciągania klejem na dwa razy nie widze w tym nic złego .w pierwszej warstwie zatapiamy siatke a druge wygladzamy .*cieżko jest w jednej warstwie zatopic siatke* tak żeby było wszystko okej .zreszta jak patrze to wiekszosc fachowców mimo 2krotngo zaciągania klejem i tak nie robi tego dobrze bo widac i czuc kołki i łaczenia siatki


zatopic i to, jest ciezkie do zrozumienia dla niektorych wiec klada na styro siatke i zakrywaja klejem  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

U nas też będzie bez kołkowania (nie ma dużych powierzchni bez okien). Znam kilka domów tak ocieplanych i wszystko trzyma się tak, jak powinno   :Wink2:

----------


## monia i marek

Podłączam się pod wątek ociepleniowy, jednak moje wątpliwości dotyczą lukarn    :Roll:  
Boki lukarn są deskowane i teraz będziemy ocieplac styropianem 12-ką.
Czy styropian na ociepleniu lukarn można kleic bezpośrednio do desek? Jeśli tak, to wystarczy normalna zaprawa klejowa, czy coś innego? Trzeba kołkowac, czy też nie?
Będę wdzięczna za podpowiedzi  :big grin:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ekokamil

Witam,

Podnoszę temat do góry bo akurat sam jestem przed podjęciem decyzji w sprawie ocieplenia domu.

Zdecydowałem się na produkty Caparol, klej kupuje Caparol 190 - to jest klej do siatki, ale nadaje się tez do styropianu - podobno lepszy od tego który jest tylko do styropianu bo ma w sobie jakieś mikrowłókna, no i w ogóle jest super, hiper (podobno).

Mam zamiar kołkować tylko w narożach (2 pierwsze płyty licząc od rogu, w obu kierunkach). 
Styropian - 2 warstwy po 10cm.

Teraz pytanie czy ten klej rzeczywiście jest okej i można przy nim nie kołkować? 
Czy mogę używać go również do klejenia 2 warstw styropianu do siebie?
Czy lepiej zrobić tak: styropian do ściany na Caparolu, a druga warstwę (styropian-styropian) przykleić Tytanem?

Jak Wy byście zrobili?

Pozdrawiam i dziękuje,
Kamil

----------


## leszeq

> Witam,
> 
> Podnoszę temat do góry bo akurat sam jestem przed podjęciem decyzji w sprawie ocieplenia domu.
> 
> Zdecydowałem się na produkty Caparol, klej kupuje Caparol 190 - to jest klej do siatki, ale nadaje się tez do styropianu - podobno lepszy od tego który jest tylko do styropianu bo ma w sobie jakieś mikrowłókna, no i w ogóle jest super, hiper (podobno).


Super, hiper mikrowłókna są dodawane do zapraw klejowych przeznaczonych do wykonywania warstwy zbrojenia. Poza tym kleje takie zawieraj jeszcze inne super, hiper związki uszlachetniające np. wydłużające czas schnięcia itp. Dlatego właśnie takie kleje są często dużo droższe od zapraw do przyklejania styropianu.




> Teraz pytanie czy ten klej rzeczywiście jest okej i można przy nim nie kołkować? 
> Czy mogę używać go również do klejenia 2 warstw styropianu do siebie?
> Czy lepiej zrobić tak: styropian do ściany na Caparolu, a druga warstwę (styropian-styropian) przykleić Tytanem?


Klej jest OK  :smile:  
Możesz zastosować obydwa rozwiązania, jedno i drugie będzie dobre.




> Jak Wy byście zrobili?


Ja bym zastosował jedną warstwę styropianu frezowanego, łączonego na krawędziach klejem EOS. Do przyklejenia i siatkowania użyłbym zapraw klejowych CAPAROL, lub innych dobrych, w połączeniu z systemową siatką CAPAROL (taka czerwona  :smile:  ). Nie używałbym żadnych kołków do wysokości 10 m.

----------


## ekokamil

Leszeq, bardzo się ciesze ze akurat Ty się zebrałeś do odpowiedzi na moje pytanie!  :smile:  Fajnie usłyszeć radę od kogoś kto się tym zajmuje na co dzień.

Chciałbym tylko potwierdzić - mówiąc że łączył byś EOSem na krawędziach - chodzi Ci o nakładanie EOSa na frez i wtedy dopiero przyklejanie płyty na ścianę, tak? A nie że najpierw przyklejam płytę a na koniec wpycham w szpary EOSa?

No co do wysokości to ja mam niski domek - punkt maksymalny to 8,23m ale trochę się boję nie dać kołków na narożach...
Dlatego jeszcze jedno bardzo dla mnie ważne pytanie - jakie polecasz kołki do Porothermu?
Przy 20cm styropianu powinny być około 30cm długie, to wiem ale jakiej konkretnie firmy i typ żeby one spełniały swoje zadanie w Porothermie?

Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki,
Kamil

----------


## leszeq

> Chciałbym tylko potwierdzić - mówiąc że łączył byś EOSem na krawędziach - chodzi Ci o nakładanie EOSa na frez i wtedy dopiero przyklejanie płyty na ścianę, tak? A nie że najpierw przyklejam płytę a na koniec wpycham w szpary EOSa?


Dokładnie tak. Przed doklejeniem każdej kolejnej płyty, nanieś na frezy cienką warstwę  pianki/kleju. W ten sposób stworzysz z izolacji monolityczną formę. Jest z tym trochę więcej zabawy, ale masz pewność, że wszystkie szczeliny i połączenia styropianu zostaną wypełnione. Oczywiście na koniec możesz wykonać piankowanie w miejscach, gdzie będzie to jeszcze potrzebne.




> Dlatego jeszcze jedno bardzo dla mnie ważne pytanie - jakie polecasz kołki do Porothermu?
> Przy 20cm styropianu powinny być około 30cm długie, to wiem ale jakiej konkretnie firmy i typ żeby one spełniały swoje zadanie w Porothermie?


No jeżeli już się upierasz na te kołki, to tylko i wyłącznie z trzpieniem metalowym o długości conajmniej 30 cm.

----------


## ekokamil

Witam ponownie,

Leszeq potrafiłbyś może doradzić który z tych łączników jest lepszy?

http://www.wkret-met.com.pl/catalogu...p=3&Product=66

czy ten

http://www.wkret-met.com.pl/catalogu...p=3&Product=67

To są jedyne jakie ja znalazłem o długości 30cm, polecany często na forum Koelner zdaje się takich nie produkuje   :ohmy:  

A Ty jakie polecasz swoim klientom?

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc i życzę wszystkiego dobrego,
Kamil

----------


## leszeq

> A Ty jakie polecasz swoim klientom?


Ja zawsze polecam nie kołkować  :big grin:  
Tak poważnie, to wkręt-met też ma dobre kołki. Te które podałeś różnią się tylko trzpieniem. Ostatnio używałem tych z drugiego linku - były bardzo dobre, wszystkie trzymały znakomicie w MAXie, więc w porothermie też będą  :smile:

----------


## ekokamil

Leszeq jeszcze raz dzięki.

Pozdrawiam,
Kamil

----------


## edde

> ....... Do przyklejenia i siatkowania użyłbym zapraw klejowych CAPAROL, lub innych dobrych, w połączeniu z systemową siatką CAPAROL (taka czerwona  )...


potwierdzam  :Wink2:  
tez zdecydowałem się na caparola, z tym, ze szarpnąłem się na biały klej zamiast szarego, ponoć jeszcze bardziej hiper  :Lol:  mi się podoba, no i siatkę caparola tez kupiłem pomimo, ze w garażu już leżała zwykłą biała tania, gdy zobaczyłem tą caparola 165 pomarańczową wybór był prosty,a na wiosnę tyn silikonowy będzie i też chyba z caparola (ew. może kabe)

----------


## pierwek

taka fotka z termowizji kołkowanej ściany (zapożyczona z innego wątku tego FM)

----------


## ekokamil

Edde,

A jak się ten Twój klej dokładnie nazywa? 
Jeśli można to podaj od razu cenę za ten Twoj klej oraz ile dałeś za siatkę "165",
Ja rozważałem "145", w składzie nawet mi nie zaproponowali "165"... 

Pierwek,

dzięki za zdjęcie.... a wiec jednak trochę ciepła przez te kolki ucieka... kurcze muszę się jeszcze dobrze nad tym wszystkim zastanowić  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam,
Kamil

----------


## Piczman

Kamil ! Zajrzyj do tego wątku !

http://forum.muratordom.pl/moj-dom-p...je,t171818.htm

Jest sposób na te mostki z powodu kołków !

----------


## ekokamil

Piczman, 

Watek J-J'a i jego dom pasywny znam i podziwiam. Sam nie mierze tak wysoko choćby z tego powodu ze nie mieszkam w Polsce, i nie mam w zasadzie żadnej kontroli nad tym co się dzieje u mnie na budowie   :cry:  

Wiesz, takie wycinanie kółek ze styropianu to trochę zabawy jest - jakbym chciał aby mi to zrobiła ekipa od ociepleń to pewnie by sobie trochę za m2 robocizny policzyli, a i tak pewnie zrobiliby co chcieli  :Roll:  
Ze zwykłymi kolkami to z kolei masa mikromostków termicznych, dlatego kombinuje żeby się to dało zrobić łatwo, nie pracochlonnie no i żeby się tego nie dało łatwo spieprzyć  :big grin: 

Dzięki mimo wszystko za próbę pomocy!
Kamil

----------


## pinlub

Witam.
Polecam klej do styropianu RAWL (w tubce). Jedna tubka wystarcza na 8 m2, a jakość znakomita. Cena - 22 zł/brutto z dostawą.
Jeżeli chodzi o kołki to trzmać się z daleka od Wkrętmetu, bo zaczęli sprowadzać z Chin.
Do Porothermu polecam łączniki stalowe z długą strefą rozpierania, np. Koelner, cena - 0,67 zl/brutto.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## edde

nie pamiętam dokładnie ale bodajże Capatect 190 w różowym worku to klej biały a Capatect 190S w niebieskim worku to klej szary, mój jest z różowego worka, kosztował chyba coś ok. 35zł, kilka zł (4-5) był droższy od szarego
siatka moja ma oznaczenie 650/110 i to jest 165-ka, 645/110 to 145-ka (to zapamiętałem, bo jedną mi gość przez pomyłkę  :Wink2:   wydał nie taką jak trzeba), ceny dokładnie nie pamiętam, chyba coś ok. 130zł/rolkę

----------


## fighter1983

Capatect 190 S - szary klej do styropianu
Capatect 190 - szary lub bialy klej do warstwy zbrojacej.
Siatke nie sposob pomylic - pomaranczowa Caparola ze słonikami  :smile:  wystarczy powiedziec Siatka Caparola pomaranczowa  :smile:  i juz

----------


## ekokamil

Pinlub,

Az wszedłem jeszcze raz na ta stronę Koelner .... i tym razem znalazłem te kolki!
Chodzi Ci o takie? :
http://www.koelner.pl/c?lang=pl&mod=...product&p1=686
Spoko to już ewentualne kołki mam rozpracowane  :smile: 

Edde, Fighter1983
Co do kleju to tez myślałem o tym Capatect 190 - nie wiedziałem tylko, ze można sobie wybrać biały lub szary - ale one chyba kleją tak samo, nie ?  :big grin: 

Kamil

----------


## ekokamil

Aaaa jeszcze jedno - czyli co siatka 165 jest rzeczywiście dużo lepsza od tej 145?

Kamil

----------


## brachol

podnosę temat może nie o kołkowaniu ale o obrobienie okien chciałbym się zapytać. Mianowicie jak daleko na rame okna należy wejść styropianem? Czy wystarczy dojść do ramy i wejść max 1 cm na ramę czy też więcej?

----------


## ryan78

Odniosę się do pierwszego wątku instrukcja ITB na temat systemów ociepleniowych dopuszcza możliwość nie kołkowania budynku do wysokości 12m. To nie do końca kwestia kleju gdyż kołki zabezpieczają nam ścianę przed trochę innymi siłami oddziałującymi na budynek.

----------


## subfosylny

> Skąd takie małe zaufanie do producentów?.... .


Renault zaleca wymianę oleju co 30 tys. km i  silniki się zacierają .... Coraz mniej ludzi ufa w zapewnienia producentów o 50 letniej gwarancji itd.

----------


## syjmick

> U mnie dom jest z porothermu i nie kolkowalismy.
> Jak narazie trzyma sie


 Nic nie musieliście poprawiać?

----------


## kolo004

Ja też nie mam kołków a kleiłem tak.




Klejone na klej z mikrowłóknami oraz paca 12mm cała powierzchnia. Stoi już i jest równe  :smile:

----------

